# Supprimer un compte hotmail



## fanfouet74 (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord excusez moi si je ne poste pas au bon endroit mon sujet..

Je veux totalement supprimer un compte hotmail, msn et tous ce qui va avec!, je n'y arrive pas .. un msg me dit que c'est impossible..

Quelqu'un a dejà eue le soucis? mes contact recoivent des msg de cette adress mail alors que je ne l'utilise plus de puis 8 mois....

D'avavce merci
Fanfouet


----------



## fanfouet74 (18 Décembre 2010)

et encore ce message quand  j'essaye


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

fanfouet74 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tout d'abord excusez moi si je ne poste pas au bon endroit mon sujet..
> 
> ...



Suivez les indications fournies par ce lien 

http://www.aussitot.fr/windows-live-messenger/supprimer-compte-windows-live.html

ou :

Il vous faut aller dans les options de la boîte de réception --> "Autres options" 
--> "Gestion du compte" --> "Clôturer le compte".


----------



## fanfouet74 (19 Décembre 2010)

Non ca ne marche pas, il me dit que c impossible de supprimé le compte a cause de je ne sais pas quoi (voir capture d'ecran) dans les message plus haut


----------



## Aliboron (19 Décembre 2010)

fanfouet74 a dit:


> Non ca ne marche pas, il me dit que c impossible de supprimé le compte a cause de je ne sais pas quoi (voir capture d'ecran) dans les message plus haut


Le message dit que la suppression ne peut se faire car un (ou plusieurs) service(s) payant(s) ou un compte "Microsoft Points" est associé à ce compte. Et qu'il faut t'assurer au préalable de fermer ces services. Si ce n'est pas le cas, si tu n'as rien de tout ça, il te faut contacter quelqu'un chez Microsoft (il doit bien y avoir une assistance - quelque part par là ?)

Pour ce qui est des envois avec cette adresse, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose. Ton adresse a vraisemblablement été capturée par des spammeurs (cas très courant) voire ton compte Hotmail a été piraté (moins probable, mais possible).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

fanfouet74 a dit:


> Non ca ne marche pas, il me dit que c impossible de supprimé le compte a cause de je ne sais pas quoi (voir capture d'ecran) dans les message plus haut



Consultez les recommandations sur le lien mis avant, *surtout allez plus bas dans la page*, vous y verrez les explications données dans ce cas

http://www.aussitot.fr/windows-live-messenger/supprimer-compte-windows-live.html

Citation trouvée :

"Impossible de clôturer s........@hotmail.fr 

Pour clôturer votre compte, vous devez résoudre un ou plusieurs des problèmes suivants : 

* Un ou plusieurs services payants ou un compte Microsoft Points sont liés à votre compte. Pour clôturer ce compte, assurez-vous que chacun des services est annulé et que votre compte Microsoft Points est clôturé. Obtenir de l'aide 

* Un compte de messagerie Windows Live Hotmail est associé à votre compte Windows Live. Par conséquent, vous ne pouvez pas clôturer votre compte Windows Live immédiatement. *Pour le clôturer, vous devez d'abord clôturer votre compte de messagerie.* Après une certaine période d'inactivité, votre compte Windows Live sera automatiquement clôturé. Clôturer votre compte Microsoft"


----------

